# Incra Miter Express / Miter 1000SE - VIDEO



## LeeJ

Hi Tom;

Great product review here.

The product itself looks very well engineered.

But then, what else could we expect from Incra? (or you for that matter).

Thanks for taking the time to post this, I'm sure a lot of us will find it very helpful.

Lee


----------



## GaryK

Nice review! Sounds like you are very happy with it. I have a 3000 miter gauge and love it.


----------



## MsDebbieP

nice review!!


----------



## Tangle

Got one, like it a lot


----------



## mjpierson

I have one and love it. Bought the whole get-up last year's woodworkers show from Incra to replacethe standard issue Delta guage.. First project after I bought was a small piece that required very accurate angles (to avoid obvious gaps)....after using the Incra on that project…I was a fan forever.


----------



## cajunpen

Got the same set up Tom and it would be hard to find something that worked any better. It cuts any angle you want - dead on.


----------



## rikkor

Good video. I looked at one at a woodworking show, but I'd already topped my $ allotment for the day.


----------



## bbrooks

Great job on the video Tom. It makes me want to take a look at this miter gauge for my work.


----------



## lynxsg

Incra sells a combo … the 1000se miter guage, and the Incra Miter Express together at a better price.

I have just set mine up recently and agree that the cuts are very accurate. However, the 'rulers' they provide for length measurement are poor.

Many of us like to use the miter guage on the left. If you have a left tilt table saw, you will have to use the guage in the right hand slot (if using the fence). Why? Because the sled is set up to hold your miter gauge on the right side if you have a left tilt saw.

You can reassemble the fence on your 1000se for use on the left of the blade (without sled), but this takes time, is a nuisance, and the scale has to be set up again.

The sled and Incra miter guage works better for right tilt table saws for the reasons I've sighted. For a right tilt table saw, there is no need to disassemble and setup the miter guage for use in the left slot.

-Steve G.


----------



## Vagabondking

Good review, I have the 1000se, now save the money for the express.
John


----------



## a1Jim

cool


----------



## JKC

Hi, I'm interested in seeing the video. It seems to have been removed. Any possibility of emailing it?


----------



## mot

I'll try and repost it. These videos were all hosted on Jumpcut which was bought by Yahoo and subsequently taken offline. I do have the initial raw video so I'll try and update all the blog videos here.

Thanks for reading the blog!


----------



## WayneC

Rockler has the 1000 HD on sale from Nov 27 till Dec 4 for $99.99 USD. The regular price is $189.99.


----------



## JKC

Thanks Mot, much appreciated!


----------

